# Root Micromax A45



## Konvicted_xx (Aug 7, 2013)

:androidsad:I Have Micromax A45 And It has slow down..i want to root it i have read almost every method of rooting but the best according to me sp flash tool method i had tried it after installing Mtk Drivers And had also Download A45 Root Files But After When I Open Sp Flash Tool And Load Scatter File And That Rootboot Image And after selecting USB Mode And DA All Download When I Click On Download The Download Doesn't Start i Waited half And But Still I Remains Zero And Doesnt Move At All...And Also Does Not Show Any Error .....I Will Be Very Gratefull If Anybody Cud Help Me And Cud Give Solution On this I Am Very Much Frustrated ..Pls Pls Pls Help Me!!!!!


----------

